# Scale bolts for trestles?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Although this isn't typical "building" or structures question [I've looked through the various topic forums and haven't found an answer yet], does anyone have any good suggestions for making the end bolts for tie rods or connections on wooden trestles? I can use piano wire for the rods, but haven't found anything small enough to be a convincing scale bolt assembly. Looks like I would need several hundred to do the job right. The scale doesn't have to be exact, but should look convincing from say 12-18" away. Thanks, Ed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures sells scale NBW castings in white metal, and I believe Trackside Details sells NBW castings in brass.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures sells scale NBW castings in white metal 
They also sell plain nuts that are not threaded - you just glue them on the rod.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Ed, 

Try Scale Hardware http://www.scalehardware.com/ they may have what you need. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another source:  link to microfasterner


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this post and see if you like the size nuts used: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/122969/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Appreciate all the good leads...now I am just checking them out for the best locations to have the parts shipped from. Thanks, Ed


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I was at Cabin Fever and Microfastners had a nice display. However what I ended up doing was bying nuts and washers, then getting thin brass rod and a die that I used to chase threads on the rod, allowing me to make all thread any length I wanted and use the MF bolts and washers to make a king truss bridge. Worked for me.


----------

